# First Ever Bow Kill 10/17/09



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

This my first ever bow kill. It is a ten point with little kickers around the base. Dont know the score but the inside is 13 3/4". Estimating about 3 years old but not sure. Shot the deer in Lovelady Texas out of a 6x6 pop up blind from about 24 yards. Shot was kinda high because I was aiming directly at the heart but did not think about the dip they do before taking off. He ran about 60 yards and my new neon green arrow fletching gave the spot of death away. Anywho I am excited about it.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats brother!!! Ill be in Lovelady Tues,Wend, and Thurs. The weather is getting right!!!!:cheers:


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

nice looking buck I like those dark horns


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG.......nice buck.......


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Good job,nice buck


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice buck !!! Congrats !


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Beatutiful buck, congrats big time.


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

Very good buck.


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

in yalls opinion what do you think the age of this buck is? and a estimated score


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice buck. I run through Lovelady all the time, good area with some decent deer. We have a family place up in Palestine. 

The weather is grewat this weekend and we saw some nice deer yesterday at my bud's place out of Marquez. I dropped a couple of hogs there with my new Admiral. Had a great time. 

Couldn't give you the estimates on the age/score. Just guessing on the score around 125-130 BC. I only go with that due to my 21" wide 8 going only 128". If you want to put a tape to it yourself go to the B&C or P&Y websites they have the instructions and forms for download.

Again WTG nice deer.

LAter,
SR


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the comments, I took the meat to a place called Jackson Processing in Crosby, Tx. Thought I woulf try a new place cause I wasnt 100% pleased with the last one I went to. It was good but I have had better. Chubby's in Moss Hill. Still looking for a good taxidermist to have my shoulder mount done.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It is very difficult to age a deer with only a pic on the ground. If I was forced to guess....I would say 3.5

I would guess the score at 115 gross. I am not an official scorer, but have taped a many out. We can put a measure on him sometime if you would like.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Great buck! Isn't Lovelady near Trinity, Texas? We have a lake house on the water at White Rock Creek and seems like I saw a sign once point towards Lovelady. Anyway, great buck and congrats.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

jasonaustin said:


> thanks for the comments, I took the meat to a place called Jackson Processing in Crosby, Tx. Thought I woulf try a new place cause I wasnt 100% pleased with the last one I went to. It was good but I have had better. Chubby's in Moss Hill. Still looking for a good taxidermist to have my shoulder mount done.


Jackson Processing does a great job. A friend of mine gave me some sausage from there last year and it was very good.


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> Great buck! Isn't Lovelady near Trinity, Texas? We have a lake house on the water at White Rock Creek and seems like I saw a sign once point towards Lovelady. Anyway, great buck and congrats.


Yes Trinity is about 14 miles from Lovelady, thanks for the comment!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> Jackson Processing does a great job. A friend of mine gave me some sausage from there last year and it was very good.


That is great news, looking forward to trying the meat.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well... he ain't getting any older that for sure!! WTG on your first! I hope I am as lucky as you.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice character to the rack. Great job.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations. 

Can't tell his age but I'd say 115 to 120 on the score.

TH


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Heck I would be happy to. Congrats!


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*hmmm...*

110 P&Y


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Jason,
great deer. I would guess less than 100. I have had some that I thought would be in the 120's and they scored in the 90's.

Hey, my first bow deer was a doe, so her score was zero.

Keep hunting. It is wonderful to get out into the woods!


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice buck Jason....looks like a "rage" hole? Can i ask what kind of broadhead you used?


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

I was using a rage 2 blade broadhead! put a pretty big hole in him


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

jasonaustin said:


> thanks for the comments, I took the meat to a place called Jackson Processing in Crosby, Tx. Thought I woulf try a new place cause I wasnt 100% pleased with the last one I went to. It was good but I have had better. Chubby's in Moss Hill. Still looking for a good taxidermist to have my shoulder mount done.


If you manage another one and want to try another place in that area, you might look into

Junior's Smokehouse & Deer
3214 Barbers Hill Rd, Highlands, TX 
(281) 426-2929

The easiest way I know to get there is take John Ralston north from 10 and right on Wallisville , then left at the first chance, just before you get to the S curve, Barbers Hill cuts off to the left. JR's is about 3/4 of a mile or so down on the left.

I have had a LOT of feral pork sausage done over there and a couple of deer as well. All has been great. Hoping to get something deposited over there early next week myself.

Not sure which way to point you for the shoulder mount. I hear there is a good fellow in La Porte, another out on Gou Hole road out in Baytown. The last work I had done was a yote for the grandson by a fellow down in Sante Fe. Stuff in his shop was very good, and he did an excellent job on the yote, but it took a while due to set backs from Ike. wished I could help out more, but it's been several years since I have dropped the hammer on anything worthy of putting on the wall, or even a deer for that matter. Not for lack of seeing them just was having way too much fun chasing the hogs.


----------

